# Datum/Uhrzeit mit C Script



## GrimmSimon (7 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kleine Frage:

Wie kann ich mittels cScript Datum und Uhrzeit in eine Datei schreiben?

Ich möchte dort eine Art ExportDatei erzeugen. die so aussehen sollte:

08.04.2010;10:00:00;113.000
08.04.2010;11:00:00;123.000
08.04.2010;12:00:00;140.000
usw.

Aber wie erzeuge ich den Datums und den Zeit String?

Gruß Simon


----------



## xhasx (8 April 2010)

Datei schreiben:
Wie wär's mal mit der Suchfunktion? Das Thema hatten wir doch schön öfters...

Datum Uhrzeit:
Wcf Hilfe -> Now-Funktion


----------



## GrimmSimon (8 April 2010)

Das schreiben in eine Datei ist ja fertig.

Wcf Hilfe


----------



## xhasx (8 April 2010)

WinCc flexible (In der Programmhilfe)

Microsoft® Visual Basic® Scripting Edition
*Now-Funktion**
Siehe auch *Sprachverzeichnis 


Date-Funktion
Day-Funktion
Hour-Funktion
Minute-Funktion
Month-Funktion
Second-Funktion
Time-Funktion
Weekday-Funktion
Year-Funktion


----------



## GrimmSimon (8 April 2010)

Ich nutze allerdings Wincc 7.0 und C Script


----------



## Kai (8 April 2010)

Vielleicht helfen die folgenden beiden Siemens-FAQs weiter:

ID24202491 Wie kann die lokale Rechnerzeit oder die koordinierte Weltzeit zur WinCC-Runtime ausgelesen, angezeigt bzw. gesetzt werden

ID24019500 Wie kann mit WinCC Global Script auf die Systemzeit zugegriffen werden?

Gruß Kai


----------



## xhasx (8 April 2010)

Dann lest mal in Ruhe durch wie man hier seine Fragen stellt und bemüht die Hilfe...
Und nicht immer nur auf die schnelle Antwort hoffen 
Nichts für ungut...


----------



## vladi (8 April 2010)

*WinCC C*

Hi,


> Mit Global Script folgendes Script als Projektfunktion einbinden und z.B. über Button oder Aktion anstossen.  void Tag_Prot()
> {
> #include <apdefap.h>
> // Dateiname für Variablenprotokoll
> ...


 Quelle: Siemens

Jetzt nur Datum/Zeit anstatt fester Text oben einbauen, fertig.

V.


----------



## marlob (8 April 2010)

xhasx schrieb:


> Dann lest mal in Ruhe durch wie man hier seine Fragen stellt und bemüht die Hilfe...
> Und nicht immer nur auf die schnelle Antwort hoffen
> Nichts für ungut...


Er fragte doch nach C-Script, also konnte es auch nicht WinCC flexible sein.
Auch Fragen sollte man vernünftig lesen 

Sorry, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## xhasx (9 April 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis!

Aber schau mal in den Ersten Beitrag... An ein paar Regeln sollte man sich trotzdem halten. Dann geht's für alle ein wenig einfacher. Manche melden sich hier nur an um mal schnell ne Antwort zu bekommen...

ZITAT:

Bitte Leute, wenn ihr Fragen stellt, die WinCCFlexible betreffen, dann schreibt das auch ganz genau hin, denn

*WinCC* und *WinCCFlexible* sind nun mal

in *keinerlei Weise* miteinander verwandt, bis auf den Namen!

Danke auch an Siemens, für dieses tolle Verwirrspiel!

__________________
_Gruß_
_Ralle_


----------

